# Fish breathing heavy



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

OK some background on the tank
-all water parameters are good
--Temp 77°-79°, 
--Ammonia 0, 
--Nitrite 0, 
--pH 7.8 
--Nitrate >10ppm. 
--50% WC weekly 
--The water is getting plenty of oxygen 
--Heaters are working properly
As far as feeding they are all still eating and I only put in as much food as they can consume in a few minutes

Now here is the issue; I have about 5 out of the 13 fish that are breathing really heaving at the bottom of the tank. So far I have lost 2 fish they were swimming around fine and then they had very heavy breathing and then within and hour the first one was dead a day later the next one was dead. I am confused and need some hints on what could be going on.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is the following the same tank and fish load you had earlier?

"49 gallon bowfront tank, the tank has been set up for 8 months

1x 5" Red Empress
1x 5" Jack Dempsey
1x 4" OB Peacock
2x 2" Jewels
1x 2" Nyererei 
1x 4" Electric Blue Ali"

Does the heavy breathing happen within a few hours of a water change?


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes it is the same tank and no the first time was not after a water change the second death was after a water change


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If they are eating and swimming normally within a short time (short time=less than a day) of death then the first thing I would suspect is aggression. Try watching the fish from a position where they can't see you in order to observe their true behavior. Give it some time. 
Water quality is another possibility although usually if the there's something off in the water all fish will show some sort of reaction to it. Unless there is a concern that there is something wrong with your tap water I would try doing a partial water change using a good quality dechlorinator and just observe whether or not the fish's breathing changes in any way in the hour or two afterwards. What are you using for a dechlorinator?
Bacterial diseases will kill fish quickly but you usually see some sort of growth on the fish.

Robin


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I lost two more this morning and I do not believe that aggression is the issue I removed the two fish from the main tank and put them in my hospital tank and the breathing just got worse until death happened, I have tried water changes after the first death I did a 30% water change and I do not thing that it is my dechlorinator I have never had issues with it in the past and the tap water has always been fine in the past as well, after doing research I came to a conclusion of fluke.... Does this sound right to anyone? because more of my fish are now breathing more heavy and not acting themselves (clamping their fins and not swimming around much, some are still eating while others are not)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Which fish have died and which are showing signs of heavy breathing? Are any of the fish rubbing on the substrate or rocks? 
What's your filtration setup?


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

I lost my Demasoni and Red Rainbow Tropheus  
Jewel seems to flash on the substrate 
Red Fin Sheller just sits at the bottom
Sulfur Head is gasping like he is not getting any air at all
Hongi is gasping but not as bad a sulfer head and not eating
Jack Dempsey is not swimming around and not eating
Texas not affected at all
Yellow Banded Tropheus breathing heavy eating
Morii Tropheus breathing heavy eating 
Red Top Hongi rubs his gills on the driftwood log and breaths heavy not eating
Yellow Lab Breathing a little heavy but not bad still eats

I have a air pump at the bottom of the tank and a power head for a strong current and 2 30gph filters running


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Day 1 -- remove carbon, perform water change with vacuuming, and add Prazi to tank 
Day 2 -- add Prazi 
Day 3 -- do nothing 
Day 4 -- do nothing 
Day 5 -- do nothing 
Day 6 -- add Prazi 
Day 7 -- add Prazi 
Day 8 -- normal partial water change with vacuuming 
Day 14 - normal partial water change, then add prazi 
Day 21 - normal partial water change, then add prazi 
Day 28 - normal partial water change, then add prazi 
Day 35 - normal partial water change, add carbon, treatment is complete

Found this going to give it a shot guy at my LFS recommended PraziPro so fingers crossed that I can get them breathing normal, eating, and pooping healthy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

PraziPro or formalin would be my recommendation if it is indeed flukes.


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

GTZ you have some very Beautiful cichilds!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## DakotaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Well the Prazi is not working I am down to 4 fish and I think by morning there will only be 3


----------

